# Does anyone else hate their DTV DVR SD?



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

My old Tivo lost a tuner. DTV sent me a new DTV DVR SD. I don't want to pay the extra bucks for HD. Satellite / cable providers are already too expensive for all of the commercials and the garbage that is on today.

Anyway I HATE the new DTV DVR. The guide is horrible. With my old Tivo, it was a breeze to see what was coming up on a given station. Now need to scroll and scroll just to get through say a movie that is on for 2-3 hours. Ir is tedious.

Almost none of the program descriptions have the year when the show was first aired. All of the program descriptions had the year and in addition you could get the exact date. Now I need to watch for several minutes to see if I have seen the episode before. 

I can't undelete. Or at least that I can find where. This was a useful feature on Tivo.

I miss the 30 second skip. The DTV version is a lame copy of this feature.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

So why not get a used DirecTV/Tivo from eBay, Weaknees, etc? Or pay a bit more for brand new THR22 HD Tivo? Most of us eventually made the transition from Tivo to DirecTV user interface, but it's clearly not for everyone.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you have an R22 ?

Have you made a favorites list to weed out all the channels you are not going to watch ?
When you are srolling thru the Guide, try using the Channel Down or Up instead of the up and down arrows and the guide will jump one page at a time instead of scrolling.

Added Info: The year of each show appears when you press Info. Pressing more Info usually give the date, month / day / year, 
first aired.

No, you can not Undelete with the DirecTV DVRs. You can do that with the THR22 Tivo DVR that litzdog911 referenced.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is a Tivo to DirecTV conversion tips and tricks guide somewhere on this forum that dates back to when the DirecTV DVRs first came out. It provides a lot of suggestions on how to adapt. Yes, they most certainly are two totally different interfaces. When first introduced, the uproar was huge indeed. But over time, as people learned the "other way" and began to adapt, most came away okay with the change.

On the guide presentation, if you move the highlight all the way to the left so it is on the channel designator, then press INFO, you will get a guide display more like the Tivo, with shows listed in a downward scroll for the one channel. Then you can use the channel up/down to page up/down that list.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive got the exact opposite problem. If there is a way to pull up the playLIST with the Tivo with one button press, I sure cant find it. I have to hit TIVO, then SELECT on My Shows.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> ... On the guide presentation, if you move the highlight all the way to the left so it is on the channel designator, then press LIST, you will get a guide display more like the Tivo, with shows listed in a downward scroll for the one channel. Then you can use the channel up/down to page up/down that list.


Just to note, its actually the "INFO" button you press when the channel designator is highlighted to display this guide feature.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't have an SD box, so I may be talking out of turn here, but I'd think the 30skip keyword search would work to turn 30 slip to 30 skip.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't have an SD box, so I may be talking out of turn here, but I'd think the 30skip keyword search would work to turn 30 slip to 30 skip.


No, unfortunately it doesn't. 30 slip is the best that one can do.

I had my Series 2 DirecTivos and when they worked, they worked well. They tended to undergo periods of instability. I have replaced them with R15-100's and they seem to be very stable and there is nothing from the old Tivos that I can't live without.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Just to note, its actually the "INFO" button you press when the channel designator is highlighted to display this guide feature.


Oops, thanks for catching that typo. Fixed it in my original post.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Per the title of this thread, NO I DON'T hate my R15-300 DirecTV SD DVR's. In fact, I LOVE 'em!! I can't say the same about my R22 with it's new software that removes most of my favorite commands (dash dash delete, PIG trickplay, long journey to TO DO list, slower-than-molasses response to remote commands, etc.)

The DirecTV DVR's are NOT TiVo's and never will be. TiVo fanatics (you) will only be happy with another TiVo.

Apparently, there are a goodly number of folks just like you so DirecTV has brought back the DirecTiVo-this time in HD. Call DirecTV and trade in your SD DVR for this new TiVo and pay through the nose to get it. Then cheerfully pay an ADDITIONAL $5/month "TiVo fee" up and above the $8 DVR fee. Enjoy.


----------

